# Cigars and coffee....OH YEAH



## stereo.pete

Hey everybody,

So I have recently found myself getting back into cigars, yep another crazy hobby. Anyway, my favorite drink to pair with a nice cigar is coffee. I know we have some coffee drinkers on the forum here and was hoping you could point me in the direction to a nice quality, albeit not super expensive french press that will make about 4 cups of coffee. I would also like some recommendations for coffee beans and online merchants of said beans as well.

P.S. If any of you are BOTL's (Brothers of the Leaf) let me know and we can talk cigars. About six years ago I dove into the deep end of the cigar hobby and amassed quite a collection but unfortunately I grew out of it and gave them away. I am seasoning my old humidor as we speak and enjoying a Arturo Fuente 858 Candela this morning with a cup of Dunkin' Donuts coffee, while listening to Neil Young :spiteful:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I don't like cigars or smoking, but this is all you need: 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005LM0S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I would go to the coffee thread and see our recommendations. Red Bird espresso is a good all around coffee, but there are better coffees for FP.


----------



## Justin0505

If Im feeling lazy i use This:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004S1DB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

When i want the best tasting coffee possible i use this:
http://www.aeropress.com

I also love dunkin donuts coffee


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

The problem with insulated french presses is they are a waste in the sense you are overextracting the coffee. Even with the french press I listed, after the 3-5 minutes extract time you should transfer the remaining coffee to another container. Coffee is never meant to spend more than 3-5 minutes in a FP.


----------



## unkajonet

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I don't like cigars or smoking, but this is all you need:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005LM0S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



+1. It says 8 cups, but you'll get a little less; maybe 6. The cool thing about the Bodum FPs is that when the screen/filter does eventually need replacing (several years down the line), they're easily findable.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks for the help guys, much love to you all for helping me with my vices/hobbies. I will report back once I receive the Bodum.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

If you want a really cool and easy hobby, and like to control the outcome of your product, then get one of these:

http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/coffee-roasters/drum-roasters/behmor.html?source=grid

You'll never have to pay for fresh coffee and shipping fees again, plus green coffee is half the price. They even start you off with 8 lbs to experiment with.


----------



## DeepCSweede

I used to smoke quite a few cigars, now I have pretty much relegated myself to golfing and fishing, neither of which happen very often and an occasional cigar on the deck with a good brandy. The last cigar I had though was an Arturo Fuente Opus XX which was absolutely fantastic with a couple of glasses of rum.


----------



## stereo.pete

DeepCSweede said:


> I used to smoke quite a few cigars, now I have pretty much relegated myself to golfing and fishing, neither of which happen very often and an occasional cigar on the deck with a good brandy. The last cigar I had though was an Arturo Fuente Opus XX which was absolutely fantastic with a couple of glasses of rum.



I proud to be an Arturo Fuente fanboy, and yes the Opus line is quite fantastic although my favorites are the Anejo's.


----------



## Kyle

I smoke cigars every now and then. Usually on fishing trips and the like. However, I'm looking to start smoking them a bit more on just relaxing evenings. I'd like to get a humidor and start filling it up. I already have a taste for plenty of $10-$30 cigars that I'd like to start with. However, I'd like some suggestions for good cheap cigars that I can fill my humidor up with to smoke when I want to keep it cheap or to offer a friend with no real experience with cigars so I don't feel like I'm wasting $20+ on someone who can't enjoy it. Any suggestions?


----------



## stereo.pete

Kyle,

I am glad you asked, I have quite a few suggestions as I too like to keep this hobby as economical as possible while not smoking dog turds.

Here's a quick list...

Arturo Fuente Cuban Corona's in both natural and maduro
Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro's or Candela's if you friend likes a mild to medium cigar
Padron #5000 or any cigar really from the standard Padron line
La Aroma de Cuba Corona's or Belicoso's


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Cigars has been a weakness of mine, lately -


----------



## DeepCSweede

Kyle said:


> I smoke cigars every now and then. Usually on fishing trips and the like. However, I'm looking to start smoking them a bit more on just relaxing evenings. I'd like to get a humidor and start filling it up. I already have a taste for plenty of $10-$30 cigars that I'd like to start with. However, I'd like some suggestions for good cheap cigars that I can fill my humidor up with to smoke when I want to keep it cheap or to offer a friend with no real experience with cigars so I don't feel like I'm wasting $20+ on someone who can't enjoy it. Any suggestions?



JR's cigars (online) has a good selection of cheapie (seconds / their own brand) that can be pretty decent at a reasonable price. My godfather smokes these on a daily basis and I have had a few of those over the years and they are a good bang for the buck.


----------



## DeepCSweede

If you like maduros, I have found Belisco's and Bolivar to be good and El Rey Del Mundo to be exceptional.


----------



## DeepCSweede

I recently picked up a couple of Rocky Patel's but have not had a chance to smoke them yet.


----------



## wenus2

Kyle said:


> I smoke cigars every now and then. Usually on fishing trips and the like. However, I'm looking to start smoking them a bit more on just relaxing evenings. I'd like to get a humidor and start filling it up. I already have a taste for plenty of $10-$30 cigars that I'd like to start with. However, I'd like some suggestions for good cheap cigars that I can fill my humidor up with to smoke when I want to keep it cheap or to offer a friend with no real experience with cigars so I don't feel like I'm wasting $20+ on someone who can't enjoy it. Any suggestions?


Easy: Illusione Chuchillos Cubanos
I like the 4.5" x 46 size. They sell in packs of 5 for under $20.
The best budget smoke I have encountered.


----------



## mano

Cigars and coffee are a match made in heaven. I get my coffee in 5 lb. bags from coffeebeandirect.com and buy something that's medium acidity, full-bodied and usually city roast. I'm not too picky.

Because I only drink coffee in the a.m. and smoke cigars on the deck when weather permits I usually have a medium bodied smoke. Cubans include Montecristo 2's or Partegas Shorts. Domestics include Padron maduro's, some Fuente products -I'm down to my last few Hemingway maduros- or whatever looks good in the humidor.


----------



## Jim

I enjoy a cigar and a coffee, a perfect pair.


----------



## apicius9

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> If you want a really cool and easy hobby, and like to control the outcome of your product, then get one of these:
> 
> http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/coffee-roasters/drum-roasters/behmor.html?source=grid
> 
> You'll never have to pay for fresh coffee and shipping fees again, plus green coffee is half the price. They even start you off with 8 lbs to experiment with.



Don't do cigars, but the roaster would have been my next gadget if you hadn't made me buy that sous vide thingy 

Stefan


----------



## Pabloz

AAAHHH YES, cigars and coffee. AF's have been a favorite for many years. After a hard day of grinding blades there is nothing better that hitting the hot tub with an AF and Remy Martin VSOP.

As far as coffee I still do the old fashioned stove top esspresso w/a Bialetti stainless and then whip up a cafe cubano. Enjoy with the stogie from the day before. Usually get my coffee from Caracolillo Coffee Mill in Tampa http://www.ccmcoffee.com/ . Great products and phenominal service.

Even though AFs are a favorite I have to say that the maduro I like the most is the Ashton Eclipse VSG. This is one really GREAT smoke. Full bodied, strong flavor, easy draw and actually gave me a head rush!

Hasta,

PZ


----------



## GlassEye

Cigars and coffee are great, unfortunately I don't have the time or place to enjoy a cigar nearly often enough these days. Cigars led me to pipes, which became a bigger hobby than cigars once were. A pipe and tea is also a good pair. You have inspired me to dig through the humidor for something good to end this week.

Get a Bodum press pot, the best choice in my opinion.


----------



## chinacats

GlassEye said:


> Cigars led me to pipes, which became a bigger hobby than cigars once were. A pipe and tea is also a good pair.



+1 on the pipe and tea...or coffee


----------



## sachem allison

Pabloz said:


> AAAHHH YES, cigars and coffee. AF's have been a favorite for many years. After a hard day of grinding blades there is nothing better that hitting the hot tub with an AF and Remy Martin VSOP.
> 
> As far as coffee I still do the old fashioned stove top esspresso w/a Bialetti stainless and then whip up a cafe cubano. Enjoy with the stogie from the day before. Usually get my coffee from Caracolillo Coffee Mill in Tampa http://www.ccmcoffee.com/ . Great products and phenominal service.
> 
> 
> Even though AFs are a favorite I have to say that the maduro I like the most is the Ashton Eclipse VSG. This is one really GREAT smoke. Full bodied, strong flavor, easy draw and actually gave me a head rush!
> 
> Hasta,
> 
> PZ



mmmmmmm, ashtons! Also, in love with anything Graycliff but, especially the Emeralds.


----------



## chokobo

As much as I love my coffee, how about cigars and whisky? Match made in heaven if you ask me :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Joshua1970

been enjoying cigars for years, and pipes nearLy as long (i too followed the natural progression..."to save money" hahaha yeah that worked out well!!

limited editions aside, my favorite morning cigar is an El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme (via Habanos SA) and my favorite Evening cigar is a Ramon Allones Double Corona. tho I usually have to sit down smoking one of them - STRONG!

so many amazing cigars available from not just Cuba, but Nicaragua (Padrons are among my favorites - and their Anniversarios rival nearly any high end cuban stick there is IMO) Hoyos and Punch from Hunduras, Dominicans (the Fuente Hemingway line and of course the Opus dominican puros speak for themselves) and the list goes on and on. also so many new brands I've never tried (I haven't bought a new cigar in at least 8+ years or so, just have em aging)

as for coffee, I fell into that rabbit hole too. ordering greenbeans from sweetmarias.com and roasting my own, using vacuum brewers etc. alas I was a coffee fiend and after some insane anxiety and mood swings etc I decided to give of the heavy duty coffee drinking. will occasionally have a cup here and there... mostly out of the house.

love loose leaf teas.

now, for me, the best beverage mix with cigars is scotch... except in the morning, most days lol and a little taste of chocolate (dark or milk) with a decent cigar is a really nice match too!


----------



## stereo.pete

My go to list for cigars includes: 
AF Hemingway Signature, natural and Maduro
Ashton VSG
Ashton ESG
Ashton Cabinet
AF 858 Maduro
AF Anejo!!!!!!!!
Anything Padron
La Aroma de Cuba
Tatuaje

Also, in terms of coffee grinders, what do you recommend is a good brand that won't break after a couple of uses?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

People, especially coffee fiends will scoff at this, but buy a cheap whirly grinder if you are only going to do FP. IMO, the only time you really want to spend some coin on a good grinder is if you have the money to do so, or are considering getting into espresso.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thank you sir!


----------



## mano

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> People, especially coffee fiends will scoff at this, but buy a cheap whirly grinder if you are only going to do FP. IMO, the only time you really want to spend some coin on a good grinder is if you have the money to do so, or are considering getting into espresso.



I scoff at that and fart in your direction. Going from a Krupps whirly grinder to a PITA retro KitchenAid burr grinder made a quantum leap taste improvement in cheap drip machine.


----------



## stereo.pete

Ordered the Bodum today, I will wait for arrival of it before I place an order for some Red Bird Coffee, thanks again guys, you are the best!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

mano said:


> I scoff at that and fart in your direction. Going from a Krupps whirly grinder to a PITA retro KitchenAid burr grinder made a quantum leap taste improvement in cheap drip machine.



Instead of scoffing and farting, step up and buy a Mazzer and Technivorm and be amazed.

ETA: I realize that may come off as snobby, not my intent. My point is most people wouldn't know the difference and don't want to make a major investment in a grinder. I personally have $8K invested in coffee equipment and every high end toy imaginable, but that's me. I cannot tell the difference for FP between my Mazzer and whirly blade grinder. For pourover, drip, and espresso there is a difference, especially the former two. The main difference being the extract time and contact with coffee/water.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

stereo.pete said:


> Ordered the Bodum today, I will wait for arrival of it before I place an order for some Red Bird Coffee, thanks again guys, you are the best!



Man, you are on the road a great experience!


----------



## daveb

I'm a whirly grind and drip drinker (but only with filtered water). For me it should not take longer to make coffee than it does to drink it.

Entire spectrum, price and taste, of sticks avail at http://www.mikescigars.com/ I like the sampler packs for a little variety and the house brand for good steady smoke.


----------



## mano

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Instead of scoffing and farting, step up and buy a Mazzer and Technivorm and be amazed.
> 
> ETA: I realize that may come off as snobby, not my intent. My point is most people wouldn't know the difference and don't want to make a major investment in a grinder. I personally have $8K invested in coffee equipment and every high end toy imaginable, but that's me. I cannot tell the difference for FP between my Mazzer and whirly blade grinder. For pourover, drip, and espresso there is a difference, especially the former two. The main difference being the extract time and contact with coffee/water.



I've had a Technivorm and KitchenAid ProLine for about three years and am pretty happy.


----------



## Lefty

I'm a couple days late, but I'll still comment 

I'man occasional cigar smoker (golfing, summer in general, bonfires, summer in general), but I like Te Amo cigars the best, so far. I know they're inexpensive, but I find them to be smooth, slightly chocolatey and medium burning. However, I can't seem to track them down too often, because in Canada, "if it ain't Cuban, it's crap".

As for coffee, I love Bodum's products. They're easy to use, the strainers on the FP fit very snuggly, allowing minimal grind into the drink itself, and they are very well made. Mine broke (dropped it). And I'm using a cheap one that does a fine job, but I still want a new Bodum. They also sell some beautiful double walled glass cups that match very nicely, if you're into that kinda thing.

Beans are such a matter of personal preference, I say you should experiment and try out a whole bunch to see what your favourites are. For me, it depends onwhat mood I'm in, but my favourite roasters are local and bring beans in from all over the world.

You should try them out. You can order from: http://www.fireroastedcoffee.com


----------



## stereo.pete

Well I have my Bodum Chambord 8 cup french press sitting in front of me and a Mr. Coffee grinder! Just placed an order at Redbird and figured I would start with their Redbird espresso thanks to Jason's recommendation. Thanks again and I will be back with thoughts on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## GlassEye

I would guess you should be able to find a good coffee roaster locally, may be worth a look. I get most of my coffee from a local place that roasts everything in house, can be enjoyable to go in and talk about, see and smell what is fresh for that day.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hey Pete, shoot me your address and I'll send you some fresh roasted coffee sometime.

Jason


----------



## wenus2

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Hey Pete, shoot me your address and I'll send you some fresh roasted coffee sometime.
> 
> Jason


I'd be happy to do the same.


----------



## Lefty

I'm also looking for free coffee. Hahaha. Just kidding  What a place!


----------



## stereo.pete

Can I just say I love you guys! :spin chair:

I'll tell you what, I will definitely take you guys up on your generous offer but only when I am running low on my Red Bird Espresso so as to not waste your effort in the roasting process. I know after a week that the flavors begin to deteriorate. 

Thanks in advance,

Pete


----------



## Canadian

The Bodum is probably the best choice--an iconic design too. 

I have the 3 cup and the 8 cup. The 3 cup only makes 1 mug of coffee. If I had to do it over again I would have purchased the 8 cup first and be done. 

Regarding cigars, been there done that. Cigars are fun. Pipes are really nice, but I never smoked them in public for risk of looking like a d-bag. I will have the odd cigar on vacation, or if it is offered to me while camping. I sold my humidor and pipe outfit off a couple years ago primarily because I just don't smoke enough to justify the maintenance. The tobacco store does a better job and keeping cigars than I do so if I want one I just go there, plastic baggy it and smoke it within the next few hours.


----------



## stereo.pete

Well, I just brewed my first Bodum French Press coffee with some fancy target brand nicuraguan whole beans, which were roasted god knows when and I am already in love. I am enjoying said coffee with a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amora Robusto, and that is a very nice start to a fall Sunday.

Thanks again guys,

Pete


----------



## wenus2

Very cool, congrats Pete. I'm excited for your good coffee to arrive.


----------



## Jmadams13

I bought a REI branded titanium french press a few years ago to take on my bicycle tours, but find myself using it at least twice a week at home when I don't want to make more than a cup (a very rare thing, as I'm a caffeine addict, and drink about two pots a day) of the rarer or different beans I get. Here in town there is a wonderful artisan roaster who roasts some of the best coffee I have had, and being a good freind of mine, he will hook me up with some rare or not widely seen beans and roasts to try out. Sipping a cup of Indian Monsoon Mlibar as we speak. Nice and "muddy," very reminiscent of the soil it's grown in. Once a year harvest from south India, and well worth the wait.

I have roasted my own before in a air pop-corn popper, with good results. I think a roaster is in my future, as my girlfriend was asking all kinds of questions, and having conversations with said coffee roaster about my preferred beans. At least I hope that is what's happening, lol.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just had a wonderful of cup of my Target brand of Nicaragua coffee with an absolutely stunning cigar, a My Father Robusto. Perfect construction, razor sharp burn and a great full flavored cigar with no harshness.


----------



## Duckfat

Pete if you ever make it over to Detroit drop me a line and we can head over to Windsor and have a smoke @ Casa Del Habano. My favorite combo? Bolivar Bellicosso fino cabinet selection and Organic Rooster Farms Kona.

Dave


http://www.roosterfarms.com/


----------



## stereo.pete

Dave that sounds like a glorious plan.


----------



## stereo.pete

I am enjoying a couple of glasses of Johnny Walker Black with an Old Henry Robusto (Pepin blended cigar for Holts), which tastes great for the price.


----------



## jmforge

I had a Punch Punch in Lille the other week with a glass of the local beer. Normally, I would say have a cigar, particualrly a Cuban one, with a shot of standard cafeteria window Miami Cuban coffee with way too much sugar.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## stereo.pete

*******,

When it comes to cigars from ISOM (Cuba) I have very little experience. I once had a Partagas Series D. and a Fonseca Delicias but that was back in '06. I need to connect with some people and figure out what sources are legit and which are no bueno.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## GlassEye

I have yet to try a cigar from the ISOM. The people on the Puff.com forums always seem to have a source, just seemed like too much hassle for me to try acquiring a box (or several).


----------



## jmforge

Yeah, the problem these days is that if you try to get some say in Miami, you have about a 90% chance that they are counterfeit. That has also been a problem in Mexico, albeit nowhere as bad.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Duckfat said:


> Pete if you ever make it over to Detroit drop me a line and we can head over to Windsor and have a smoke @ Casa Del Habano. My favorite combo? Bolivar Bellicosso fino cabinet selection and Organic Rooster Farms Kona.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> http://www.roosterfarms.com/



Dave, 
Have you everused the rooster farms kona as a rub. I was thinking of ordering some a) to try it and b) to use as a rub for a steak ala capital grille

Eric


----------



## DeepCSweede

My cousin used to hook me up with cubans when he was stationed in cuba but now I only get a few here and there when people go to out of the country.


----------



## Lefty

Sometimes it's great living in Canada


----------



## jmforge

The Habanos can give you some real sticker shock depending on where you buy them. The only time that I was in Havana was back in 2000. The Cohibas were overpriced because they were in heavy demand, but even at the marina, they were about half what they went for in Paris. A box of Esplendidos was going for about $300 or $$12.50 a stick. Back then, you could get a box of comparable (and popular) cigars R&J Churchills for about $140-150 (what can you get for $6 a stick anywhere today?) and smaller smokes of good quality like Partagas 898's or Punch Punch for under $100 a box even in the higher priced places like the marina store. As far as places that I have been where most of us might travel to, the highest prices were the stores on the London high streets like Davidoff or Desmond Sauter and the lowest not at some duty free place were at the "mall" out in the EU zone in Luxembourg, which were selling for about 60-65% of what they sold for in London. I paid like 11 Euros for that Punch Punch on the high street in Lille, which is not great, but not horrible considering I think that paid 12 pounds or more for the same cigar in London in 2006


----------



## Duckfat

DeepCSweede said:


> Dave,
> Have you everused the rooster farms kona as a rub. I was thinking of ordering some a) to try it and b) to use as a rub for a steak ala capital grille
> 
> Eric



I have not but that is some primo coffee no matter what you use it for. You certainly could use a standard Kona that would be more cost effective but the Rooster Farms is a seriously good treat if you enjoy a good cup. For a rub you might even try a can of Trader Joes Kuai which is far more cost effective than any Kona.
Pete I'd avoid any Cubans sold in the US. It's like buying any other black market product...loaded with counterfits. Cuba sends out it's smokes in order of preference to different countries. The Caribbean pretty much gets the bottom of the barrel where Spain etc really gets the cream of the crop. Now that may have changed a bit with the economy but when you travel to places like Miami or the Bahamas I think it's always better to find a local artisan like Avelino Lara @ Greycliff in Nassau. Even places where Cuban smokes are legal you have to be careful where you buy. Oh how I miss that 50+% Canadian exchange rate from years past.

Dave


http://www.graycliff.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=193&Itemid=286


----------



## mano

Cuban cigars are easy to buy online and there are several reputable sellers. I haven't bought for a few years, but IIRC, there has been an increase in confiscated packages. PM me if you want recommendations.


----------



## Kyle

So are Cubans _really_ worth it, or has their stock risen due to the fact that they're forbidden to US citizens?


----------



## cnochef

To my knowledge this is the cheapest source of authentic SA Habanos cigars online, and an amazing selection to boot. The main reason why they are so inexpensive is they are located on a Mohawk reserve in Ontario and not subject to Canadian taxation on tobacco products:

www.cigarchief.com


----------



## cnochef

They also have a delivery guarantee for those of you in the US. If you don't get your shipment, they resend it!


----------



## quantumcloud509

GlassEye said:


> Cigars and coffee are great, unfortunately I don't have the time or place to enjoy a cigar nearly often enough these days. Cigars led me to pipes, which became a bigger hobby than cigars once were. A pipe and tea is also a good pair. You have inspired me to dig through the humidor for something good to end this week.
> 
> Get a Bodum press pot, the best choice in my opinion.



Im a pipe and tea guy myself. Favorite tobacky being the HH Matured Virginia. Favorite tea being the Midnight Blue. The best deal I have found on the tea is $32 shipped for a lb from nmteaco . com . I have been smoking my lb of HHMV for about a year and a half now.

Oh yeah, and cant forget the Lapsang Souchong...its a smoked tea, and it great to drink, but also to use to smoke meats. Cheers.


----------



## jmforge

The top of the line Cuban stuff across the board is the equal of the top 5% of the non-Cuban stuff like Opus and the high end Padron lines. They are that good when made properly. When the factories that make the Cohiba and Tinidad lines and the large size premium cigars for the other top lines are on their A game, nobody is better. I would say that the folks who work at the top factories for Fuente are as good at their jobs as the senior rollers at Cuban factories like El Laguito and La Corona. The Padron guys are probably as good as their Cuban counterparts when it comes to making box pressed premium cigars. The EARLY Dominican Davidoff stuff was so good as to make you think that maybe Zino didn't burn all of his leftover Cuban stock in protest and rebanded some of it. LOL. It slipped a bit after that IMO. With that said, EVERYBODY, Cuba included, makes cheap stuff too. The typical nasty little cigarillo that you get in Spain likely made with sweepings from the floor of some barn in Pinar Del Rio just like the stuff you get over here is made from floor sweepings from Kentucky, North Carolina, Connecticut or Nicaragua.:doublethumbsup: As for woth it, the one problem that many of us run into (unless you buy from the Mohawks) is that a lot of the countries that get the really premium Cuban lines (Spain IS Montecristo. The brand was invented for their market and they still get the majority of them) have ridiculously high "sin taxes" The UK is the worst offender that I have seen, but I hear Canada is bad too. I think that I paid over 30 pounds for a Trinidad in 2007 in London. The best way to get Cubans and know that they are real may at the airport duty free shops in places like Switzerland, but that doesn't help us.


Kyle said:


> So are Cubans _really_ worth it, or has their stock risen due to the fact that they're forbidden to US citizens?


----------



## jmforge

Interesting. Some moderately priced, some outrageous, but I guess that is relative. I suspect that the ones with crazy prices like the Montecristo A for $55 Can are going to be even more stupidly priced in other places!!!!:bigeek:


cnochef said:


> To my knowledge this is the cheapest source of authentic SA Habanos cigars online, and an amazing selection to boot. The main reason why they are so inexpensive is they are located on a Mohawk reserve in Ontario and not subject to Canadian taxation on tobacco products:
> 
> www.cigarchief.com


----------



## stereo.pete

Cubans are too rich for my blood at this stage in my life, perhaps another time. Since I've been back in the cigar game, I have really been enjoying the El Triunfador line from Pete Johnson (Tatuaje) as well as the Old Henry line from Holts, which is blended by the same guy who rolls Pete Johnson's cigars, Jose "Pepin" Garcia. Of course, Arturo Fuente 858 maduro's never disappoint either, and they can be found for $102 a box and age well to boot.

P.S. Thanks again to those that recommended Red Bird coffee, I have been enjoying their espresso blend now for the last month black with some sugar! Great flavor and a perfect match for a morning cigar!


----------



## Dardeau

I really like the various French presses I have used, but last year I returned to the coffee pot of my childhood and will never go back. My father has used a Chemex pot for as long as I can remember and buying one has been revelatory. It may just be a Proustian taste of childhood, but it makes the strongest, yet cleanest tasting coffee I have ever had. Living in an international port and having a girlfriend that runs a FT coffee shop helps with the quality too. That also brings a lot of cigar action in here but I recently quit smoking cigarettes and the temptation of cigars would be too much.


----------



## jmforge

Pete there are some fairly respectable smaller cigars on that Canadian site for what would work out to about $175 for a box of 25. which is not bad these days.


stereo.pete said:


> Cubans are too rich for my blood at this stage in my life, perhaps another time. Since I've been back in the cigar game, I have really been enjoying the El Triunfador line from Pete Johnson (Tatuaje) as well as the Old Henry line from Holts, which is blended by the same guy who rolls Pete Johnson's cigars, Jose "Pepin" Garcia. Of course, Arturo Fuente 858 maduro's never disappoint either, and they can be found for $102 a box and age well to boot.
> 
> P.S. Thanks again to those that recommended Red Bird coffee, I have been enjoying their espresso blend now for the last month black with some sugar! Great flavor and a perfect match for a morning cigar!


----------



## Duckfat

Did some one say Monte Cristo and Trinidad?


----------



## jmforge

Nice. Which Trinidad are those? I had one of the classic Fundadores in London and thought it was quite good.


Duckfat said:


> Did some one say Monte Cristo and Trinidad?


----------



## Duckfat

The only Trinadad I've had were the Fundadores. Awesome smoke. Very smooth but a small ring gauge especially compared to a MonteCristo #2 or Bolivar Belicosos fino.

Dave


----------



## Jim

Trinidad's are one of my favorite smokes from the little island. Definitely one that I will smoke in heaven everyday.


----------



## Duckfat

I think we need a KKF charter flight to Havana. :bliss:
Coffee, smokes, cuban sandwiches, rum, more rum....

Dave


----------



## DeepCSweede

Duckfat said:


> I think we need a KKF charter flight to Havana. :bliss:
> Coffee, smokes, cuban sandwiches, rum, more rum....
> 
> Dave



Don't forget the black beans n rice and plantains!!


----------



## pumbaa

And mojo pork


----------



## jmforge

Having been their in 2000, unless things have changed, the thing that our local friends loved most that we brought them were the big bags of rice from Louisiana, beans from Florida, gallons of Mazola cooking oil and Disney videos for their kids. I don't know if I saw a Cuban sandwich down there. That may be a Tampa/Miami thing. The best meal I had in Cuba other than the ones we made on the boat was at our friends house. It kind of the typical Miami style meal that I was used to.....palomilla steak, black beans, white rice, bread, etc. The funny part is that the beans and rice were ones that we had brought over and the steak was not beef, but sea turtle. The rum was another story. How about a 750ml bottle of 7 year old Havana Club at the marina store, which was one of the pricier ones, for $7? The same bottle was selling for cover $30 in Paris at the time.My brother, who had been a few times before, said he had gotten it in town for as little a $5.50 in previous years before the locals wised up a little and raised the price.:biggrin:


----------



## stereo.pete

I just had an Illusione 68, wow talk about an amazing little cigar. Perfect construction, copious amounts of smoke, tons of rich flavor, no bitterness or harshness. I would highly recommend picking a few of these up!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duckfat

I lived in Fl most of the 80's so my Cuban experience was limited to the Miami area. Lots of Cuban sandwiches there. Rum prices in the Caribbean are comical. Some where I have pictures of the Atlantis resort being built. When I was there you could buy a fifth of good rum cheaper than a bottle of beer and even cheaper than a pot of coffee. Heck rum was cheaper than a bag of potato chips! They did put a killer cigar shop/lounge in the Atlantis but I have no idea if that's still there. 
I'd really enjoy going to Cuba if I ever had the chance.
Peter those look like great smokes. Is that a Robusto? 

Dave


----------



## jmforge

Duckfat said:


> I lived in Fl most of the 80's so my Cuban experience was limited to the Miami area. Lots of Cuban sandwiches there. Rum prices in the Caribbean are comical. Some where I have pictures of the Atlantis resort being built. When I was there you could buy a fifth of good rum cheaper than a bottle of beer and even cheaper than a pot of coffee. Heck rum was cheaper than a bag of potato chips! They did put a killer cigar shop/lounge in the Atlantis but I have no idea if that's still there.
> I'd really enjoy going to Cuba if I ever had the chance.
> Peter those look like great smokes. Is that a Robusto?
> Dave


Dave, I grew up in Miami. We moved there in '68 when I was 7 and my family moved to Tampa in '88. Suffice to say that there are some old friends who we wouldn't want to mention our Cuba trips to. LOL.


----------



## stereo.pete

Dave,

The Illusione 68 is a petite corona 4x44, which is perfect for the winter months here in Chicago.


----------



## stereo.pete

Prepping for a job interview, enjoying the last of my Red Bird Espresso coffee and an Old Henry Robusto.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stereo.pete

Ok guys, since I've finished off my Red Bird Espresso, what do you recommend I try next for coffee beans?


----------



## jmforge

Call me a provincial goober, but I like the Illy espresso, although it is pretty pricey here compared to what it sells fro in the home market, I am sure.


----------



## stereo.pete

I am ending the day with an Old Henry Maduro corona. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It started off a bit funky probably because it needs a bit of age but after the first third it settled into a very pleasing smoke.


----------



## Lefty

This is my typical start to a day (beans vary). I, typically, love Portuguese coffees. They tend to be slightly earthy, with a natural sweetness and a touch of acidity at the middle, but a warm cacao aftertaste. I don't even remember what these beans are called, but it's a medium roast and I really like it!

And, for those who might be wondering, the mug is courtesy of Tom Gray.


----------



## stereo.pete

I love your back splash, well done sir!


----------



## Jim

stereo.pete said:


> Ok guys, since I've finished off my Red Bird Espresso, what do you recommend I try next for coffee beans?



http://ristrettoroasters.com/buy-coffee/
Ristretto roasters, the owner Dinder is a friend of mine,and does a great job.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks for the recommendation Jim!


----------



## Jim

My pleasure! Here is another> http://www.ajcoffeeco.com/ Jason is another great guy who definitely sweats the details.


----------



## add

Great thread!

Anyone have experience with _Frieling French Presses_ ?

http://www.wayfair.com/Frieling-Stainless-Steel-Midi-0.5-Quart-French-Press-0102-FLG1009.html


----------



## Pachowder

i splurged on a nespresso machine. i like a good espresso with a good Illusione or Tatuaje cigar. Yeah, another expensive crazy hobby. at least you arent asking for the most expensive scotch to drink with them!


----------



## stereo.pete

Mmmm...Illusione and Tatuaje, two of my favorite brands. 

Jim, that last website you linked, AJ Coffee is fantastic, thanks again for sharing!


----------



## brainsausage

Anderson said:


> I hate smoking but i like coffee so i suggest you to quit smoking and drink coffee because coffee has some benefits but smoking is dangerous for health and causes diseases like cancer.



Personally- I like drinking cigars, but I hate smoking coffee.


----------



## apicius9

Well, as a public health professional, I have to say the gentleman is right... But being a gourmet and a gourmand sometimes causes conflict of interests with PH recommendations for me also 

Stefan


----------



## jmforge

I quit smoking ciagarettes 5 months ago and have decided to not even try a ciagr for at least another 7 months. Can I snort coffee grounds in the meantime?:biggrin:


----------



## Duckfat

******* said:


> Can I snort coffee grounds in the meantime?:biggrin:





Can I get an 8-ball of the Kona snuff? :lol2:

Dave


----------



## apicius9

Several thumbs up for stopping smoking - that can be very hard and a real accomplishment. And I would rather bathe in Kona coffe than snort it. 

Stefan


----------



## Duckfat

IIR they are selling the Kona Cherry skins now for cosmetic and dietary use. When I win the lotto I'm buying 5 acres in the Kona district!

Dave


----------



## jmforge

I used the e-cigarettes, so some, perhaps a pulbic health pro like you included, would say that I cheated.:razz: BUT, the fact remains that I have not had a single cigarette since early July and with the e-cigs, my nicotine consumption dropped significantly from day one.


apicius9 said:


> Several thumbs up for stopping smoking - that can be very hard and a real accomplishment. And I would rather bathe in Kona coffe than snort it.
> 
> Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete

I quit smoking cigarettes three years ago but I do still enjoy cigars. The two are very different from each other, with cigars being full a flavor and complexity (similar to well executed food) and cigarettes being boring, one dimensional lung killers. Long story short, let's not turn this thread into an anti smoking campaign, this thread was started for those who enjoy a great cup of coffee and a fine cigar, or anywhere in between.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## jmforge

Pete, I have a Cohiba Siglo VI that has been aging for a couple of years AND the HUGE A sized Opus X cigar (9+ x 47) that has been aging for a LONG time (one from the first batch that Fuente released whenever that was in the late 90's) waiting in the humidor for me when I get off of ciggy probation.:biggrin:


stereo.pete said:


> I quit smoking cigarettes three years ago but I do still enjoy cigars. The two are very different from each other, with cigars being full a flavor and complexity (similar to well executed food) and cigarettes being boring, one dimensional lung killers. Long story short, let's not turn this thread into an anti smoking campaign, this thread was started for those who enjoy a great cup of coffee and a fine cigar, or anywhere in between.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pete


----------



## stereo.pete

*******, I envy you on that day that you get to enjoy one of those beautiful cigars!


----------



## stereo.pete

I am enjoying an El Triunfador Robusto with a cup of cheap and bland Target coffee. I just got back from the cigar shop and picked up a couple of Quesada Oktoberfest Kurz's, a Quesada Daga Salamon, a L'At 52 and finally Four Kicks Mule Kick EL.


----------



## stereo.pete

Late night cigar (Fuente Don Carlos #4) and my new Palio cigar lighter, paired up with a Goose Island Bourbon County '12.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mike Davis

I love coffee and a cigar. I buy dunkin donuts beans and grind fresh daily. If i get a chance to enjoy a cigar with it, usually a Montecristo #2, a Hoyo de Nicaragua, or a Padron 1926 anniversario. I have some Romeo y Julietta i have been aging for the last 10 years or so i am kind of anxious to try.


----------



## jmforge

Either of the Padron anniversary lines are VERY nice. They are right up there with the upper end Fuentes like Opus, Don Carlos, etc, and early Dominican Davidoffs as far as the consistently best non-Cuban smokes that I have tried.


----------



## stereo.pete

I picked up a box of these cigars on a whim and I must say I have been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## cnochef

Nothing like sitting in Placa del Pi in oldtown Barcelona, enjoying a morning cafe con leche and a nice creamy Montecristo #4 while watching the pretty ladies walk by.


----------



## stereo.pete

I've been reading about the brand Quesada ever since I dived back into cigars and this was my first. I have to say that this is right on par with the Illusione 68 if not a little better. Rock solid medium to full-bodied smoke with lots of rich flavors, no bitterness or harshness.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## pumbaa

Had an aging room m356 for Christmas pretty nice smoke


----------



## stereo.pete

pumbaa said:


> Had an aging room m356 for Christmas pretty nice smoke



I will check one of those out when I get the chance Pumbaa, thanks for sharing.

P.S. This is what my awesome wife gave me for Christmas.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just picked up these from the local shop with some gift cards I received from Christmas. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jmforge




----------



## Duckfat

What Opus X is that in the box? That things a beast!


----------



## jmforge

Duckfat said:


> What Opus X is that in the box? That things a beast!


 That one is the "A" size 9x47. It also happens to be from the first year they released the Opus X line back in the 90's so it should be ready by now. :-D


----------



## jmforge

Actually, I think that it is over 9 1/2 long because the Padron next to it is supposed to be the same type, but it is a little under 9.


----------



## stereo.pete

That's one hell of a lineup *******!


----------



## jmforge

Thanks. That Opus X A was made in 1992 because they aged them for 2 years in their humidors and didn't actually release the line for sale for the first time until 1994. So it has been aging for 20 years. You can see in the picture how much more red the wrapper is that the newer Opus double corona. I don't remember what it cost back then. There was a limit of two per customer where I found them (a mall store of all places) so i bought one for myself and one for my dad. The funny part is that I have consumed two Montecristo A's and one of the other Cuban giants in that time period because we were going places like London, Paris, Mexico and Cuba where you could find them. These things were harder to get! I just found them retailing for $37 per stick on line and a limit of one per customer per order.


stereo.pete said:


> That's one hell of a lineup *******!


----------



## stereo.pete

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mike Davis

Dammit...you guys are making me want to smoke lol. Great looking stuff guys


----------



## stereo.pete

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jmforge

Did you make a run for the border? :biggrin:


stereo.pete said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stereo.pete

Let's just say a friend from another forum was an enabler...:biggrin:


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## DeepCSweede

Wife's gone for two weeks to Florida, time to see what's in the humidor. It's not that I can't smoke while she is around, I just do not have time with the baby and stuff to do around the house. Now, I should be able to hit a few over the next two weeks. Also, higher temps will be a little easier outside.


----------



## stereo.pete

Starting the day with a few cups of fresh ground Nicaraguan coffee and an E.P. Carillo Robusto.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## stereo.pete

Enjoying a cup of Costco kona coffee and one of these tasty sticks.


----------



## jmforge

Pete what is Costco getting for Kona? Fresh Market is getting in the $40 a pound range for allegedly real pure Kona and Blue Mountain when they have it.


stereo.pete said:


> Enjoying a cup of Costco kona coffee and one of these tasty sticks.


----------



## stereo.pete

I bought a bag of organic Kona coffee from Costco, I want to say it's about a 2.5-3lb bag for 14.99 so I doubt it is legit.


----------



## Duckfat

That sounds like the Kona blend they sell here @ Costco. There's no regulation on the % of beans that is required to be in any Kona blend. Not that it matters any if you like it. The only Costco I've seen with 100% kona was at the Kona Costco.


----------



## jmforge

Duckfat said:


> That sounds like the Kona blend they sell here @ Costco. There's no regulation on the % of beans that is required to be in any Kona blend. Not that it matters any if you like it. The only Costco I've seen with 100% kona was at the Kona Costco.


Dave, 10% seems to be the general number for those "blends"especially at under $12 a pound!!! Years ago, we could score Blue Mountain in Miami for a semi reasonable price, but now that over 80% of it goes to Japan, it is not easy to find even down where. I think that last time that I saw any at Publix here in Tampa was around 98 or 99.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I buy small bags of Kona Beans,grind per drip cup in wirlygig,store remainder of beans in vacuum seal container.I have found that buying small batches of beans works better as that rich flavor gets less after a week even using whole beans.


----------



## jmforge

Yeah, but you can get the stuff at the local diner!! :lol2: But seriously, I am no coffee nut, but I have heard that if you buy them "green"/unroasted, the beans will last longer. anyone know about that? Oxygen is the enemy as it is in many caes. The notrigen pressurized cans of ground Illy have a shelf life of 3 years.


keithsaltydog said:


> I buy small bags of Kona Beans,grind per drip cup in wirlygig,store remainder of beans in vacuum seal container.I have found that buying small batches of beans works better as that rich flavor gets less after a week even using whole beans.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## DeepCSweede

I am such a loser - one week without my wife and I still haven't fired one up. Grrrr. 
BTW, I picked up the kona blend at Costco too. I am not really sold on it yet. It has a good flavor but is pretty light for my taste. However, it made a pretty decent rub for a ribeye, you just can't flare it up on the grill too much. First try was a faliure because of the flare up - second try, I put a cast plate between the meat and the flame to much better results. next time is going to be on a cast iron pan.


----------



## Duckfat

******* said:


> I am no coffee nut, but I have heard that if you buy them "green"/unroasted, the beans will last longer. anyone know about that?



I still haven't gone down the path of roasting but some of the other guys here do. I think Jason is roasting his own beans and there was a coffee thread in the past. I haven't tried any blends in years but I used to drink a Kona/Costa Rican blend that was mighty tasty.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Duckfat said:


> I still haven't gone down the path of roasting but some of the other guys here do. I think Jason is roasting his own beans and there was a coffee thread in the past. I haven't tried any blends in years but I used to drink a Kona/Costa Rican blend that was mighty tasty.



I do roast my own beans! Green beans will last at least a year if kept at room temperature and low moisture. Many people vacuum pack them and freeze them to last for many years. Roasting can be cheap or sky is the limit on machines. I recommend a Behmor for the starting roaster. Easy and within reason for price.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I do roast my own beans! Green beans will last at least a year if kept at room temperature and low moisture. Many people vacuum pack them and freeze them to last for many years. Roasting can be cheap or sky is the limit on machines. I recommend a Behmor for the starting roaster. Easy and within reason for price.



Boy your roasting area must smell good.On average how often do you roast your beans?A while back I visited a friend in Arizona,went to a coffee house that had a large roaster as a centerpiece,the smoke somehow he directed to the street,I thought that was a great idea.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

12 oz per week. I drink tea and espresso on the weekends (I buy Redbird and freeze it). I roast outside, but fresh roasted coffee does smell good.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## Keith Sinclair

I can see how getting a Behmor roaster & green beans is not as crazy as it sounds.If you roast outside,you be popular wt. the neighbors:coffeelove:


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

keithsaltydog said:


> I can see how getting a Behmor roaster & green beans is not as crazy as it sounds.If you roast outside,you be popular wt. the neighbors:coffeelove:



Keith, I am really jealous of the close vicinity you have to good Kona beans. Of course I can order them online. I am also jealous of where you are.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

They are not cheap here either,I like a good quality cup of coffee in the morning,I have found that grinding fresh beans to order works for me.Because it is so sunny in these parts,I make a gallon of Sun tea every couple days.Glass gallon jar 7 green tea bags.Gently brews in the sun for a smooth tasting Ice Tea.


----------



## Duckfat

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Keith, I am really jealous of the close vicinity you have to good Kona beans. Of course I can order them online. I am also jealous of where you are.



Every Coffee fan should make it to Kona at least once in their life for the harvest. The roasters are going full tilt. You can see the cherries getting picked/washed. The added up-side is that between Thanksgiving and around the 10th of December it's low season in Kona. Low traffic, cheaper rooms, no crowds at the restaurants. It's certainly my idea of heaven. Mountains, ocean, perfect weather and killer coffee.


----------



## jmforge

For me, if there were any tasty fish biting, that would be the real excuse to go. And it appears that late November/early December is the BEST time for both mahi and bigeye tuna. :biggrin:


Duckfat said:


> Every Coffee fan should make it to Kona at least once in their life for the harvest. The roasters are going full tilt. You can see the cherries getting picked/washed. The added up-side is that between Thanksgiving and around the 10th of December it's low season in Kona. Low traffic, cheaper rooms, no crowds at the restaurants. It's certainly my idea of heaven. Mountains, ocean, perfect weather and killer coffee.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

BTW I've been watching Wicked Tuna.Do you know what kind of line they are using?We used to use a chum bag bottom fishing for Onaga & Opakapaka, a handcrank meat grinder wt. fish parts & oatmeal.As the weighted line bottoms out the coneshape bag inverts & dumps it's contents.Lines had 4 hooks spaced apart on 90% side liters about 2' long.When fish hit you can feel it through the line over your fingertip then take up slack coiling line on deck & wait for another hit.Some times you get a fish on all 4 hooks.Interesting to see their setup & how they catch those huge Bluefin Tuna.

Dave & Jimforge they are still farming the Kampachi on the Big Island.In a recent Hawaii cooks show they prepared Big Island farmed Kampachi.


----------



## welshstar

Pete

Where do u get your smokes in Chicago ?

Alan


----------



## welshstar

Pete

Where do u get your smokes in Chicago ?

Alan


----------



## Mike Davis

And to +1 Alan's post, How often do you find the Padron 1926 anniversaries? Been looking for some for a while, none to be had around here.


----------



## welshstar

Mike

I can hook u up, my cigar store has all the pardons. Smoked a 85 natural last night, awesome.

I still owe u a smoke if I recall, not sure I ever sent you anything as promised

Alan


----------



## DeepCSweede

View attachment 12711


Finally got to have one last night along with a nice korbel on the rocks.


----------



## DeepCSweede

DeepCSweede said:


> View attachment 12711
> 
> 
> Finally got to have one last night along with a nice korbel on the rocks.



LaGloria Cubana Series R - been in my humidor at least 10 years


----------



## welshstar

Only in Wisconsin is korbel nice !!!


----------



## stereo.pete

I shop at Binny's because their selection is quite awesome, at least the one near my house. Other than that I order online for box purchases.


----------



## DeepCSweede

welshstar said:


> Only in Wisconsin is korbel nice !!!



Hey - we drink 80% of their production here in Sconnie - what can I say.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just picked up these...


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful construction but plagued with crazy burn issues...lame.


----------



## stereo.pete

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## Dream Burls

Thought I'd chime in since I just smoked my first Cuban. The wife and I took a long weekend in Bermuda so I was able to pick up a couple of Havanas: one Cohiba and one Romeo and Juliet. Just finished the Cohiba with the only coffee I could come up with in the hotel room - Keurig house blend decaf. Not what I would have wished for, but better than nothing. The Cohiba was nice, smooth and mellow, but I actually prefer my typical smoke which is the Stradivarius. Love cigars, but I lean towards the light side. Glad to see you guys enjoy more than knives.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## stereo.pete

858 natural


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## stereo.pete

Just finished this great cigar with a few drams of Buffalo Trace.


----------



## playford

cigars and bourbon = nice.

I like a nice sipping rum too.


----------



## stereo.pete

Any rums you would recommend?


----------



## DSChief

stereo.pete said:


> Any rums you would recommend?



http://www.pussers.com/t-rum.aspx


----------



## DeepCSweede

Here are my favorite Rums Pete
El Dorado 21 year
El Dorado 12 year - Personally this is one of my favorite sipping rums for the price
Royal Oak (Hard to get in the states - I have a trinidad connection that hooks me up occassionally)
Ron Zacapa Centenario (23 year)
Ron Zacapa XO 25 year
Zaya Gran reserva

Personally the El Dorado 12 is my go to Rum - the other ones just depend on mood and those are just the sipping rums except I will occasionally mix Zaya. 
If I am mixing mojito's I generally use Appleton Estates and rum and coke is the Captain


----------



## Duckfat

Duckfat said:


> Did some one say Monte Cristo and Trinidad?




BTW if any one is interested I'm going to send the custom wood humidor in this photo to auction soon. It's been setting on my shelf way too long and I rarely smoke any more. Besides I need the coin for a new pipe. :biggrin: It really is a Gem made out of Padauk, Morado, Birds Eye Maple and Spanish Cedar. I'd make any one here a really nice price before I list it. Just shoot me a Pm if interested. I'll be taking pictures tomorrow.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## stereo.pete

PLPC and I nubbed it!


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## stereo.pete

This is currently an amazing smoke! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DeepCSweede

Rub it in Pete!!


----------



## stereo.pete

I am just trying to keep this thread alive, start sharing some pictures of what you are smoking!


----------



## stereo.pete

Celebrating Easter with a Padron #6 1926 Maduro


----------



## stereo.pete

Going to give some life back to this thread. I am ending my vacation with a bottle of Bulleit bourbon and one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## brianh

I hate to admit it, but the Ikea French press at $13 is damn good. I like it better than the Bodum I had, and more than some other $25 (cant recall brand) one from Bed Bath & Beyond that broke in to weeks. Strains the grinds nicely and is pretty sturdy. 3-4 cups out of it.


----------



## stereo.pete

Just had a cup of Whole Food's breakfast blend, pretty good to this coffee newbie. I paired this Don Carlos with the coffee to make a wonderful afternoon treat!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Classy stuff Pete.


----------



## Richard78

Coffee and cigars are a perfect combination.
Mojitos and cigars are not bad either.
I love to smoke cigars, nice to see that there is a topic dedicated to that here.


----------



## stereo.pete

Cigar weather is finally back in Chicago, thank God! My good buddy Dave from Florida sent me this stick to try out. Thanks a bunch! Nice mild to medium bodied and flavored cigar, which is a change of pace from my usual medium to full bodied cigars I smoke. I am pairing it with a pot of Red Bird Moka Peaberry coffee from Brazil.






Dave and I were also throwing around the idea of starting a cigar pass but we wanted to test the waters for interest. Let us know in this thread if you would like to participate.


----------



## larrybard

stereo.pete said:


> Dave and I were also throwing around the idea of starting a cigar pass but we wanted to test the waters for interest. Let us know in this thread if you would like to participate.



How many puffs would I be allowed of the cigar before I was obligated to pass it along?


----------



## daveb

larrybard said:


> How many puffs would I be allowed of the cigar before I was obligated to pass it along?



Two. And if you don't like it you can return it....:groucho:

Seriously this is in infancy stage. I was thinking of an exchange where interested members put name in hat, a drawing would assign another particpating member's name, each participant would then select 3-4 of their favorites (cap at $25?) and send them to their assignee. No one would be assigned themselves. So everyone sends a small package, everyone receives a small package. We all burn through some new sticks.

I've seen this as spice/rub exchanges on bbq forums, looked like fun.

Suggestions welcome.

If it works out repeat.

I'm willing to do the drawing and coordinate shipping addy's.


----------



## wellminded1

I would be down with the pass along project.


----------



## wellminded1

Anything happening with the pass along?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Today after a very nice shave a nice Maduro 5 Magico was up.


----------



## wellminded1

That looks like a beautiful stick, Just about to light a Comacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## wellminded1

Any love for this thread? I just loaded up the humidor, trade interest?


----------



## Richard78

I do have some boxes of cuban cigars. What do you want to trade them for? What brands are you interested in?:biggrin:


----------



## wellminded1

In willing to trade something of quality for quality. I love my Cohiba maduro 5, anything maduro really. Open to discuss.


----------



## stereo.pete

I really haven't been into cigars as of late, but I did recently receive two bags of Dark Matter coffee that were absolutely delicious!


----------



## Duckfat

Dark Matter? Sounds mildly psychedelic...and good! Standard pour here this season has been a Kuai medium roast from Trader Joe's.


----------



## stereo.pete

Haven't smoked any cigars in quite a while due to the extreme cold of the winter months. A good friend of mine did gift me this absolutely delicious bag of coffee.


----------



## stereo.pete

I'm bringing this thread back from the dead!

One of my favorite "legal" cigars and a cup of Two Brothers (local) house roast brewed with a french press with the 1/17 ratio. I finally purchased a kitchen scale to up my coffee game like the nerd that I am.





Cheers,

Pete


----------



## wellminded1

any love for this thread anymore??


----------

